# Does uh outer banks pier allow pin rigging right now?



## TeamKx85 (Mar 19, 2021)

I'm planning to do a pin rig during this season just for like drum and bluefish


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

More like cobia and kings. Don’t need to pin rig for bulls or blues.


----------



## TeamKx85 (Mar 19, 2021)

I mean I know you can catch bulls and blue like thousands of different ways. But is it allowed though Currently?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes, try the Frisco pier.


----------



## TeamKx85 (Mar 19, 2021)

What's Frisco pier?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, the Frisco pier is gone and will not return. It was damaged in a storm several years ago, not repaired, and eventually torn down. It is gone.


----------



## TeamKx85 (Mar 19, 2021)

Alright but is pin rigging allowed at outer banks pier?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it’s been a decade since obx pier stopped all pin rigging. 
just call and ask


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Pin riggin for blues and bulls first off blues are bait second never mind im goin to frisco pier to ride the ferris wheel


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

“Pin riggin for blues and bulls first off blues are bait second never mind im goin to frisco pier to ride the Ferris wheel“

Take the Herbert C. Bonner tunnel.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Rougesun said:


> Yes, try the Frisco pier.


Bahahaha


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

1BadF350 said:


> I think it’s been a decade since obx pier stopped all pin rigging.
> just call and ask


Glad to see you are still above ground, miss your posts.


----------



## TeamKx85 (Mar 19, 2021)

:/


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

lol After a day at the Avon waterpark, there's nothing like the sunset from the end of the Frisco pier.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, not much on water parks, prefer the frenzied time on the gocarts in Rodanthe.


----------



## Skeet (Apr 29, 2021)

TeamKx85 said:


> I'm planning to do a pin rig during this season just for like drum and bluefish


I don't know why all these folks are talking about the Frisco pier. It's nonexistent. For Pin rigging try Jenette's piers at Nags head. They have a good setup for pin rigs. They catch a few cobia there also. If you go further down Hatteras island, check out Rodanthe and Avon piers. They allow pin rigs ant they catch Kings. The water gets warmer there. Up at Nags Head, the Labrador current usually controls the water temp. and it's a little too cold for Kings. They catch a lot of the big Red Drum and Blues that you are looking for.


----------



## Skeet (Apr 29, 2021)

Skeet said:


> I don't know why all these folks are talking about the Frisco pier. It's nonexistent. For Pin rigging try Jenette's piers at Nags head. They have a good setup for pin rigs. They catch a few cobia there also. If you go further down Hatteras island, check out Rodanthe and Avon piers. They allow pin rigs ant they catch Kings. The water gets warmer there. Up at Nags Head, the Labrador current usually controls the water temp. and it's a little too cold for Kings. They catch a lot of the big Red Drum and Blues that you are looking for.


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

Love Frisco pier..then a YETI full of Boones Farm at go carts in Rodanthe and we set


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Trade the Strawberry Hill for some Mad Dog Orange Jubilee and I’ll join ya. Is that guy holding his conventional the wrong way or is it just me?


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, Rouge this guy is a living legend At the Whippernock pier.He's the bestest,just ask him..still use a "real" beer huggie


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Kessler said:


> View attachment 68024
> 
> Love Frisco pier..then a YETI full of Boones Farm at go carts in Rodanthe and we set





Rougesun said:


> Trade the Strawberry Hill for some Mad Dog Orange Jubilee and I’ll join ya. Is that guy holding his conventional the wrong way or is it just me?


You hold a conventional backwards when you're using a kinnakeet rattle trap


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not afraid to ask or admit and this is where I'm gonna show my ignorance,..we pier fish diff. here in Va/Nc than they do in the gulf.The looks i got from "reverse jerking" a gotcha plug in Fla/Ala were..let's say unnerving..BUT i was catching Kings the locals could'nt,..now that's being out of the way,
Benji, what is a Kinnakeet rattletrap?


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Old Mil, wow. Been a long time since I’ve seen a can like that. Just as good as PBR or Shlitz even. Damn, I’m getting old. Still wish they made Billy Beer.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Kessler said:


> I'm not afraid to ask or admit and this is where I'm gonna show my ignorance,..we pier fish diff. here in Va/Nc than they do in the gulf.The looks i got from "reverse jerking" a gotcha plug in Fla/Ala were..let's say unnerving..BUT i was catching Kings the locals could'nt,..now that's being out of the way,
> Benji, what is a Kinnakeet rattletrap?


----------

